# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Թվին Փիքս / Twin Peaks

## Ռուֆուս

*Թվին Փիքս / Twin Peaks*



Ռեժիսոր՝ *Դեյվիդ Լինչ*
Դերերում՝ *Քայլ Մաքլեքլեն, Լարա Ֆլինն Բոյլ և ուրիշներ*
Ժանրը՝ *դրամա, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր*
Սերիաների քանակը՝ *30*
Տարեթվերը՝ *1990-1991թթ*

Կուլտային դարձած Թվին Փիքսը հիմա համարվում է բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն սերիալներից մեկը: Ռեժիսորը Դեյվիդ Լինչն է, սյուրրեալիզմի նշանավոր դեմքերից մեկը  :Jpit: 

Ո՞վ է տեսել, ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունեք, արժի՞ նայել: Սերիալը ամբողջությամբ քաշել եմ, բայց ինչ-որ ալարում եմ նայել  :Blush:

----------

Claudia Mori (12.12.2011), Jarre (18.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ տեսել, բայց ռեժիսյորի անունն արդեն իսկ ստիպումա, որ ես էլ բեռնեմ ու նայեմ :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (19.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մոտ 10-12 տարի առաջ ռուսական ալիքներից մեկով ուշ ժամերին ցույց էին տալիս... Նայողներն էլ ասում են, որ լրիվ Լինչյան ոճով է, խորհրդավոր, սյուրրեալիստական ու հետաքրքիր  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (18.12.2011), Yellow Raven (11.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նայեցի վերջապես :Smile: 
Երեք մասի կբաժանեմ սերիալը` 

1.Սկզբից մինչև սպանության բացահայտումը
2.Սպանության բացահայտումից մինչև 27-րդ սերիա
3.Վերջը

Եթե երկրորդ մասը մի կողմ գցենք, կարող եմ ասել որ երբևիցե տեսածս լավագույն սերիալներից էր, լրիվ լինչյան ոճով, խորհրդավորությամբ ու բազում հարցականներով: Իսկ երկրորդ մասն ինձ ուղղակի <<Որոգայթ>>-ի սցենարիստի միտք էր հիշեցնում :Jpit:  Կարծես ավելորդ ձգված լիներ :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում առաջին սեզոնն ու վերջը լրիվ գլուխգործոց էին :Love:  
Ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ երրորդ սեզոն այդպես էլ չնկարահանվեց :Smile: 

 9/10

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վահիկ, էս 3 ամիսը Twin Peaks ես նայե՞լ  :Jpit: 

Ուֆ, մնում ա տրամադրվեմ, սերիաները HD-իս մեջ նստած ինձ են սպասում  :Sad: 

Հիմա կարաս Լինչի Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me լիամետրաժ ֆիլմը նայել, ասում են սերիալի նախաբանն ա: Ես տարիներ առաջ նայել եմ, չնայած բավականին տպավորիչ էր, բայց մեռնեմ, թե էդ կինոյից մի բան հասկացել եմ  :LOL:  Հետո կարդացի, որ ֆիլմը հասկանալու համար նախ սերիալն ա պետք նայել  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ, վերջին 15 օրն էմ նայել, մինչև էդ բեռնում էի :Jpit: 
Հա, գիտեմ պրիկվելնա, ազատ ժամանակ գտնեմ էդ էլ նայեմ ու ամբողջական վերջացնեմ :Jpit: 

Առաջին սերիային տրամադրվես, մնացածը ջրի պես կնայես :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս մինչև գրածս երկրորդ մասը  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ պրիկվելն էլ նայեցի :Smile: 
Ռուֆ, բայց դու շատ սխալ բան ես արել, որ պրիկվելը սերիալից առաջ ես նայել մեր մեջ ասած  :Jpit: 

Հա ի դեպ, Բադալամենտիի սաունդթրեքը վերջնա  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա ի դեպ, Բադալամենտիի սաունդթրեքը վերջնա


Ահամ, էս երգը արդեն սիրում եմ  :Love: 



Պիլոտը նայեցի, ու էլի եմ ուզում... Առաջին տպավորություններս՝ գերդրական, էն մեկ ու մեջ պատահող հումորային պահերը գոնե մի քիչ մեղմում են սերիալի ծանր մթնոլորտը:

Մենակ մի բան դուրս չեկավ, որ էդ անտեր քաղաքում սաղ փչացած են  :Jpit:  Մեկը չկար որ կողքից սիրեկան կամ սիրուհի չպահի, արդեն սկսում ես խառնել, թե ով ում բարեկամն ա  :LOL:

----------

Մուշու (09.10.2014)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ահամ, էս երգը արդեն սիրում եմ 
> 
> Պիլոտը նայեցի, ու էլի եմ ուզում... Առաջին տպավորություններս՝ գերդրական, էն մեկ ու մեջ պատահող հումորային պահերը գոնե մի քիչ մեղմում են սերիալի ծանր մթնոլորտը:
> 
> Մենակ մի բան դուրս չեկավ, որ էդ անտեր քաղաքում սաղ փչացած են  Մեկը չկար որ կողքից սիրեկան կամ սիրուհի չպահի, արդեն սկսում ես խառնել, թե ով ում բարեկամն ա


Սաունդթրեքն իրոք ծերից ծեր սիրունությունա :Love: 


Ի դեպ, մի բան եմ նկատել, չգիտեմ ինչա խորհրդանշում, բայց ամեն դեպքում` Թվին Պիքսում չկան երեխաներ...  :Smile: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Բացառությամբ մեկի, ով ավելի շատ վերացական կերպար էր

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էս սերիալի տրամաբանությունը հասկացել եմ  :Jpit:  Ով փչացած չի, հոգեկան հիվանդ ա, ով հոգեկան հիվանդ չի մարդասպան ա, ով էլ որ մարդասպան չի, փչացած ա  :Jpit:  Աչքիս Լորայի սպանողը հոգեկան հիվանդ փչացած մարդասպան ա  :LOL:  Բայց լուրջ, դեմք ա Լինչը, արդեն էնքան ա ամեն ինչ խառնել, որ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե վերջում ոնց ա տակից դուրս գալու: Իսկ Քուփերի երազի միջի թզուկը (Fire Walk With Me-ի միջից դեռ հիշում եմ I want all my garmobozia  :Scare: ) ինձ էլի վախացրեց  :Jpit:  Առաջին սեզոնի վերջին սերիան ա մնացել նայեմ, տեսնենք հետո ինչ ա լինելու  :Xeloq: 

Իսկ կերպարները շատ լավն են ստացվել, ամեն մեկը իր տիպի մեջ հետաքրքիր են: Ամենաշատը հլը որ երեք հոգի են դուրս գալիս: Նախ շերիֆի քարտուղարուհի Լյուսին , իր մանկական ճղճղան ձայնով ու դեբիլությամբ: Ագենտ Քուփերը, հատկապես երբ դիկտաֆոնին կյանքն ա պատմում  :Jpit:  Մեկ էլ գերանով տիկինն ա լավը, այ էս մեկը իսկականից հոգեկան հիվանդ ա  :Jpit:  Վահիկ, կարո՞ղ ա երեխա ասելով տիկնոջ ձեռի գերանը ի նկատի ունեիր:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.07.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ, երկրորդ սեզոնում կհանդիպես իրան :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ, ամենասիրածս կերպարի մասին մոռացա գրել, պարզապես չգիտեի, որ երկրորդ մասում էլի ա հայտնվելու  :Jpit:  Ալբերտ Ռոզենֆիլդ, էս մարդու ցինիզմը ինչքան ա դուրս գալի՜ս:  :LOL:  Հատկապես երբ թռնում ա դեբիլ Էնդիի դեմքին  :Jpit:  Ինչ-որ տեղ Հայկօյին ա հիշեցնում (միայն դրական իմաստով  :Jpit: )

----------

Yellow Raven (15.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Ռուֆուս
Մի 15 տարի առաջ եմ տեսել: Սկզբից մինչև վերջ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ նայվում է: Վերջին սերիային ահավոր ձևով էինք սպասում, երկար սպասել էինք տեսնելու հանգուցալուծմանը... Լավ, չպատմեմ վերջը, որ հետաքրքրությամբ նայես  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.07.2011)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Twin Peaks... Ընտիր հեռուստասերիալ է: 90-ականների ամենանշանավոր սերիալն է  :Smile: : Եվ իհարկե հանճարեղ ու հիասքանչ երաժշտություն :Love: :

----------

Yellow Raven (24.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.07.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լորայի սպանողին բացահայտեցինք, սկսեց անկապանալ:  :Sad:  Հատկապես Նադինը ներվերիս դեղն ա դառել...

Բայց էդ բացահայտման պահը էնքան գժական էր նկարահանված, որ էդ երկու սերիաները երկու անգամ եմ նայել  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.07.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լորայի սպանողին բացահայտեցինք, սկսեց անկապանալ:  Հատկապես Նադինը ներվերիս դեղն ա դառել...
> 
> Բայց էդ բացահայտման պահը էնքան գժական էր նկարահանված, որ էդ երկու սերիաները երկու անգամ եմ նայել


Հա, զգուշացրել էի :Jpit: 
Բայց վերջին մի 4 սերիան նորից կսկսի հետաքրքրանալ  :Wink:  Վերջին սերիան էլա գժական  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ դուք գիտեի՞ք, որ էն տրանսվեստիտ ագենտը (Դենիս/Դենիզ անունով) նույն ինքը մեծն Դեյվիդ Դուխովնին ա  :Jpit:  Դեմքություն ա  :Jpit: 

Իսկ էն խուլը՝ Գորդոնը, Դեյվիդ Լինչն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.01.2012), Yellow Raven (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վերջին սերիան....  :Shok:   :Love:  Ինչ հզո՜ր էր, ինչ լա՜վն էր...  :Love:  Ջհանդամ, որ լիքը բան չբացահայտված կամ կիսատ մնացին, սրանից ավելի լավ ու ավելի «Լինչյան» ավարտ հնարավոր չէր պատկերացնել... Սաունդթրեքը ինչ լավն էր, երեկվանից մենակ էս մի երգն եմ լսում, լրիվ մտել ա մեջս... Black Lodge, Jimmy Scott ու սիկամորները...  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.08.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Սկսեցի նայել, չեմ կարդում մեկնաբանությունները, որ հետաքրքիր լինի...արդեն իսկ սկսել եմ տարբերակներ մտածել, թե ով է մեղավոր աղջնակի սպանության մեջ ու ոնց հասկանում եմ շատ անակընկալներ են սպասվում, համ էլ հավես էր բացահայտել, որ նկարահանման վայրերը հարազատ են  :Rolleyes: 

Ջիջիլ չեմ գցում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ մի քանի նկար դնել, որոնք ֆիլմը նայողները հաստատ կհիշեն :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.12.2011), Հայուհի (12.12.2011), Նուշություն (13.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կար, իսկ քեզ էդ վայրը որպես ի՞նչ ներկայացրեցին: Ասի՞ն, որ Թվին Փիքսի նկարահանման վայրն ա, թե առանց էդ էլ հայտնի տեսարժան վայր էր:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Չէ հա  :Jpit:  որ ասեին, այդքան չէի զարմանա ֆիլմը նայելիս... Ինձ այդտեղ տարան ամերիկացի մամաս ու պապաս, ասեցին, որ տանում են մի սիրուն ջրվեժ ցույց տան, որի կողքը գտնվող հյուրանոցում անցկացրել են իրենց ամուսնության առաջին շաբաթը :Jpit:  Հետո արդեն անունը ասեցին՝ *Snoqualimie Fal**ls*, իսկ կոճղը գտնվում էր գնացնքերի բացօդյա թանգարանում, ինչքան հիշում եմ անունը այսպես էր՝*Northwest Railway Museum.*

----------

Yellow Raven (13.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ուֆ...Հուսով եմ Կուպերին չսպանեցին, ասենք բրոնյա ժիլետ կար հագը, կամ նման այլ իրավիճակ, իսկ եթե սպանեցին :Scare:  :Jpit: 


Լավ, էլ չեմ դիմանում ավարտին, մինչեւ այդ նայածս հատվածներից տպավորությունը ուզում եմ գրել: Ուրեմն մանկուց շատ եմ սիրել հետաքննական թեմատիկայով նման սերիալները, ու սա իմ տեսած ամենահետաքրքիր սերիալների թվին եմ դասում արդեն: Բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հավես բան էլ կա՝ ոչ իրական իրավիճակների առկայությունը ավելի հետաքրքիր է դարձնում ֆիլմը իմ նման մարդու համար: Հատկապես հավեսն էր Կուպերի երազի պահը, որը ոնց որ Բուլգակովի <<Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտայից>> վերցրած հատված լիներ՝ թզուկը սատանան էր, դե աղջնակն էլ Մարգարիտայից տարբերվում էր միայն նրանով, որ մերկ չէր :Smile: 

Audrey :Love:  հերիք չի շատ սիրուն դերասանուհի է, նաեւ աճող ու հետաքրքիր կերպար է: Սկզբում ինձ թվում էր, թե իրան էլ կարելի է կասկածել, բայց հետագայում հասկացա, որ ինքը շատ մռութն է, հուսով եմ այդպես էլ կշարունակվի, ու ես սխալված չեմ լինի: Իսկ Կուպերը եթե մահանա, էս աղջնակը մեղք է, չնայած հետո կարող է ինքը բացահայտի ամեն ինչ, տեսնենք :Smile:  Լրիվ հակառակ տպավորություն ստացա ընթացքում բնականաբար գործարանի երիտասարդ տիրուհուց՝ <<ստերվայի մեկն է>>, չնայած որպես կերպար, ինքն էլ է հետաքրքիր :Wink: 


Հա մեկ էլ ռեժիսուրայի առումով շատ բաներ եմ հավանում ու շատ հավես է, որ հին սերիալ է, քանի որ էրոտիկ տեսարաններով չեն լցրել ֆիլմը: Սպանության վայրում այդ մեծ կոճղի առկայությունը, այն դեպքում, երբ դա մի գյուղ է, որտեղ հենց փայտի գործով են զբաղվում, սպանված աղջնակի հոր ողբերգության պատկերման ձեւը՝ այն հատվածը երբ նա լացելով պարում է, իսկ հյուրանոցի անկապ հյուրերը նրա շարժումները պարի շարժումների տեղ են դնում, այդ հատվածը շատ հզոր ու ազդեցիկ էր, հուզվեցի...

Բա երաժշտության մասին մոռացա, շատ անուշն է :Love: 


Բա էն ցանցառ քարտուղարուհին, չնայած սատանան ասում է, որ այդ աղջնակը լավ էլ հանդարտ գետ է, էն խեղճ տղուն ոնց հիասթափացրեց՝ ասելով, որ հղի է  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կար ջան, ցավակցում եմ, որովհետև շուտով կիմանաս, թե Լորային ով ա սպանել ու սերիալը կդառնա «B» կարգի սերիալ, մինչև ամենավերջերը, երբ էլի կսկսի հետաքրքրանալ:  :Smile: 

Օդրին լրիվ սեր ա, սկզբում իրեն հեչ չէի սիրում, բայց ինքը թերևս միակ կերպարն ա, ով սերիալի ընթացքում անընդհատ աճում է ու ի տարբերություն մյուսների երբեք չի դեգրադանում ու ընդհակառակը ավելի խորն ու լավն ա դառնում: 

Թվին Փիքսում ամենադժվարը գուշակություններ կատարելն ա, Լինչը միշտ շատ անսպասելի հանգուցալուծումներ է առաջարկում, չնայած եթե ուշադիր նայես ու մանր դետալներին ուշադրություն դարձնես, ինքդ էլ կկարողանաս գուշակել, թե ինչ է կատարվելու:

----------

Claudia Mori (15.12.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Սպոյլեր մի արեք, փլիզ....
Դեռ 69%-ն ա մոտս քաշել։ Անհամբեր սպասում եմ  :Wink: 
Մերսի, որ ջանս ցեց գցեցիք  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էն օրը սաունթրեքն էի լսում, նոստալգիայի մեջ ընկա  :Love:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Էն օրը սաունթրեքն էի լսում, նոստալգիայի մեջ ընկա


Ինձ թվում է այս երգից արդեն փրկություն չկա  :Jpit:  


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Փաստորեն հայրն էր, ավելի շուտ էդ սատանայական հոգին :Smile:  Ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ էր անընդհատ տարօրինակ թվում իր պարելը ու էդ թզուկի պարելը պարբերաբար հիշում էի :Smile: 

Ասելիքը լավն էր, որ եթե մարդ թույլ է տալիս չարը իր մեջ մտնի ու բնակվի, վնասում է ոչ միայն իրեն, այլեւ իր շրջապատի մարդկանց, իսկ չարը շողոքորթ էլ է լինում, դրա համար պետք է ուշադիր լինել :Smile:  Բայց մի բան, նայելուց հետո, քնելուց առաջ մի 10 րոպե վախեցած դեմք եմ ունենում, թվում է էդ սարսափը մի տեղից կերեւա :Scare: 

Հ.Գ.Չնայած Ռուֆը ասել է, որ շուտով կհիասթափվեմ, բայց դե սկսել եմ նայել, պիտի նայեմ մինչեւ վերջ, Կուպերը :Love:  է, մեկ էլ էն միաչքանի կինն է դեմք, չգիտեմ ինչու մտածում եմ իրանից էլ սպասելիքներ կան դեռ, տեսնենք :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (06.01.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ստորագրությունիցս երևի պարզ ա որ ֆիլմը նայել եմ ու նաև սիրել:

Կուպերի կերպարն եմ շատ սիրել, թեև "Sex and the city" -ի նույն դերասանի կերպարն էր ամեն անգամ միտս ընկնում ու բացում էր  :Smile: 
Լավ ֆիլմ ա, նայվում ա հավեսով, չնայած շատ հին ա: Երկրորդ սեզոնի վերջին սերիան չեմ նայել...վերջին բանը որ տեսել եմ, երբ Կուպերի յանը Բլեք Լոջից դուրս գալուց հետո տանում ա: Դրանից հետո էլ չուզեցի նայեմ: 
Լեոյին էի շատ սիրում, էն որ պառալիչի մեջ նստած էր՝ քամակը բազկաթոռին սվառկա էղած, բայց մեկ ա վախենալու էր  :LOL:  Էն որ մռնչում էր, զառզանդում էի  :LOL:

----------

Claudia Mori (07.01.2012), Yellow Raven (07.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (06.01.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռուֆ, դու որ Fire Walk With Me-ն մինչև սերիալն արդեն նայել էիր, ո՞նց էիր առաջին սեզոնը տենց հետաքրքրությամբ նայում :Jpit:  Նիուժելի ոչ մի բան չէիր հիշում  :Shok: 

Ամեն անգամ էս թեման մտնելուց մոռանում էի հարցնեի, բայց մտքիս էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, դու որ Fire Walk With Me-ն մինչև սերիալն արդեն նայել էիր, ո՞նց էիր առաջին սեզոնը տենց հետաքրքրությամբ նայում Նիուժելի ոչ մի բան չէիր հիշում 
> 
> Ամեն անգամ էս թեման մտնելուց մոռանում էի հարցնեի, բայց մտքիս էր


Fire Walk With Me-ն 7-8 տարի առաջ էի նայել ու ոչ մի բան չէի հասկացել ու շատ քիչ բան էի հիշում: Էնքան խառն էր, որ վերջերում նոր սկսեցի մոտավորապես ջոգել, թե ով ում բարեկամն էր  :Jpit:  Մենակ թզուկն ու ԲՈԲ-ն էին ահավոր վրես ազդել, բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե իրենք վաբշե ինչ էին էդտեղ անում  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.01.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven



----------

Ռուֆուս (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Eargasm-ի հասցրեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Twin Peaks-ը 25 տարվա դադարից հետո վերադառնում է 2016թ-ին։

Ա՜խ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա ասելու` հիմա Թվին փիքսի վրա եմ: Արգելված ա սփոյլելը:  :Jpit:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էկա ասելու` հիմա Թվին փիքսի վրա եմ: Արգելված ա սփոյլելը:


Արի միանգամից ասեմ ով ա սպանել Լորա Փալմերին  :LOL: 

Լավ, չեմ սպոյլի, բայց հաշվի առ, որ կեսերից սարսափելի ձանձրալի ա դառնալու, բայց դիմացի, որովհետև վերջը շատ լավն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արի միանգամից ասեմ ով ա սպանել Լորա Փալմերին 
> 
> Լավ, չեմ սպոյլի, բայց հաշվի առ, որ կեսերից սարսափելի ձանձրալի ա դառնալու, բայց դիմացի, որովհետև վերջը շատ լավն ա:


Չէ, մի ասա, թե չէ մի այլ կարգի ծեծ կուտես ու ոչ իմ կողմից  :Jpit:  Դե ես առաջին սերիայի եվրոպական վերսիան նայեցի, վերջին կես ժամն անասուն ձանձրալի էր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չէ, մի ասա, թե չէ մի այլ կարգի ծեծ կուտես ու ոչ իմ կողմից  Դե ես առաջին սերիայի եվրոպական վերսիան նայեցի, վերջին կես ժամն անասուն ձանձրալի էր:


Եվրոպականի ու ամերիկյանի տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա :Օ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվրոպականի ու ամերիկյանի տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա :Օ


Եվրոպականը լիամետրաժ ա, իմանում ես ով ա մարդասպանը: Բայց լրիվ տուպոյություն ա: Ամերիկյանում էդ մարդասպանի կերպարը վաբշե չկա: Առաջին մեկուկես ժամը երկուսը նույնն են, բայց եվրոպականը ևս կես ժամ ա ձգվում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եվրոպականը լիամետրաժ ա, իմանում ես ով ա մարդասպանը: Բայց լրիվ տուպոյություն ա: Ամերիկյանում էդ մարդասպանի կերպարը վաբշե չկա: Առաջին մեկուկես ժամը երկուսը նույնն են, բայց եվրոպականը ևս կես ժամ ա ձգվում:


Չհասկացա, դու սերիալն ես նայու՞մ, թե՞ Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me. Սերիալում մինչև կեսերի պիտի չիմանայիր, թե մարդասպանն ով ա, էդ շատ մեծ սպոյլեր ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չհասկացա, դու սերիալն ես նայու՞մ, թե՞ Twin Peaks Fire Walk With Me. Սերիալում մինչև կեսերի պիտի չիմանայիր, թե մարդասպանն ով ա, էդ շատ մեծ սպոյլեր ա:


Սերիալը: Բայց առաջին սերիայի եվրոպական վերսիան լիամետրաժ ֆիլմ ա: Էն որ ամերիկյան վերսիայում առաջին սերիան վերջանում ա Լորայի մամայով բազմոցին պառկած, եվրոպականում էդ կետից շարունակվում ա ու մարդասպանը բացահայտվում ա: Բայց դա իրական մարդասպանը չի: Ուղղակի եվրոպականի առաջին սերիան ինքն իրանով առանձին ֆիլմ են սարքել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ մինչև չորրորդ սերիան ներառյալ նայեցի: Երրորդ սերիայի վերջը, էն որ Քուփերը երազ ա տեսնում, եվրոպական վերսիայում հենց էդ առաջին սերիայի վերջում ա ու որպես երազ ներկայացված չի: Նենց ա վերջանում, որ նայողը հավատում ա, որ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Բոբն ա Լորային սպանել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առաջին սեզոնն ու երկրորդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան նայեցի: Ինչ-որ պահից սկսած արդեն ջոկել էի ով ա մարդասպանը: Մնացածը չեմ նայելու: Շատ ա վախենալու: Հարցրեցի, պարզվեց՝ ճիշտ էի ջոկել: Դեդուկցիան սենց էի արել.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
1. Մարդասպանը տարիքով տղամարդ ա
2. Մարդասպանն իսկապես Լորային սիրող մարդկանցից ա (էստեղ տակը երեք հոգի էր մնում, հոգեբույժին բացառել էի, տակը Դոննայի պապան ու Լելանդն էին մնացել)
3. Ինձ ասել էին, որ երազի տեսարանում լիքը հուշում կա: Մի հատ էլ նայեցի, սաղ տեղն ընկավ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Առաջին սեզոնն ու երկրորդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան նայեցի: Ինչ-որ պահից սկսած արդեն ջոկել էի ով ա մարդասպանը: Մնացածը չեմ նայելու: Շատ ա վախենալու: Հարցրեցի, պարզվեց՝ ճիշտ էի ջոկել: Դեդուկցիան սենց էի արել.
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 1. Մարդասպանը տարիքով տղամարդ ա
> 2. Մարդասպանն իսկապես Լորային սիրող մարդկանցից ա (էստեղ տակը երեք հոգի էր մնում, հոգեբույժին բացառել էի, տակը Դոննայի պապան ու Լելանդն էին մնացել)
> 3. Ինձ ասել էին, որ երազի տեսարանում լիքը հուշում կա: Մի հատ էլ նայեցի, սաղ տեղն ընկավ


Բոուին արդեն կա՞ր, թե՞ երկրորդ սեզոնում էր հայտնվելու  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոուին արդեն կա՞ր, թե՞ երկրորդ սեզոնում էր հայտնվելու


Երկրորդ սեզոնում ա հայտնվելու: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ երրորդում կլինի, թե չէ:

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երկրորդ սեզոնում ա հայտնվելու: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ երրորդում կլինի, թե չէ:


Էս ինչ սև հումոր էր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ինչ սև հումոր էր


Չէ, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում  :Jpit:  Ըստ հավաստի (  :LOL:  ) աղբուրների, Բոուիին պիտի ձմեռոտ նկարեին, բայց էդ նույն հավաստի աղբյուրները լռում են էն մասին, թե արդյոք հասցրել են նկարել:

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Fire Walk With Me-ն նայեցի մի երկու օր առաջ։ Ահավոր լավ կինո էր, սերիալը ղալաթ ա արել մոտը։

----------

Jarre (24.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երրորդ սեզոնը սկսվեց  :Smile:  Ո՞վ ա նայում

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես, բայց կսպասեմ մի քանի սերիա դուրս գա, նոր կսկսեմ

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես, բայց կսպասեմ մի քանի սերիա դուրս գա, նոր կսկսեմ
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Չորս սերիա արդեն կա

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին երկու սերիան ահավոր լավն էին, հետո գնալով սկսեց անտանելի դառնալ, 9-րդ սերիայում էլի հետաքրքրացավ, բայց դրանից հետո նորից չկարողացավ թափը պահպանել: Հասել եմ 11-րդ սերիային ու հավեսս փախել ա մի քիչ: Դագգիի դրվագները մի այլ կարգի ներվերիս ազդում են, ես էն եմ հասկացել, որ էս նոր սերիալի մեջ ինձ մենակ սյուռռեալիստական, երազային դրվագներն են հետաքրքիր, մնացածը անկապ նկարած էժանագին soap ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջին երկու սերիան ահավոր լավն էին, հետո գնալով սկսեց անտանելի դառնալ, 9-րդ սերիայում էլի հետաքրքրացավ, բայց դրանից հետո նորից չկարողացավ թափը պահպանել: Հասել եմ 11-րդ սերիային ու հավեսս փախել ա մի քիչ: Դագգիի դրվագները մի այլ կարգի ներվերիս ազդում են, ես էն եմ հասկացել, որ էս նոր սերիալի մեջ ինձ մենակ սյուռռեալիստական, երազային դրվագներն են հետաքրքիր, մնացածը անկապ նկարած էժանագին soap ա:


Եթե առաջին երկու սերիան դուրդ էկել են, կարաս հանգիստ թռնես մնացածը, մեկ էլ վերջին երկուսը նայես։
Վերջին սերիան նայելուց հետո իմ գլխավոր հարցն էս էր․ լավ, բան էս նախորդ տասնըքանիսի իմաստը ո՞րն էր։

----------

Ռուֆուս (18.09.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե առաջին երկու սերիան դուրդ էկել են, կարաս հանգիստ թռնես մնացածը, մեկ էլ վերջին երկուսը նայես։
> Վերջին սերիան նայելուց հետո իմ գլխավոր հարցն էս էր․ լավ, բան էս նախորդ տասնըքանիսի իմաստը ո՞րն էր։


Ես նույն հարցն ունեի ամբողջ երկրորդ սեզոնի վերաբերյալ՝ բացառությամբ վերջին սերիայի

----------


## Մուշու

Ես երկորդ սեզոնը մինչև վերջ նայել չկարողացա: Առաջինը շատ լավն էր ու մեծ սպասելիքներ առաջացնող, դրանից հետո երկրորդը ժամանակ սպանել էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես երկորդ սեզոնը մինչև վերջ նայել չկարողացա: Առաջինը շատ լավն էր ու մեծ սպասելիքներ առաջացնող, դրանից հետո երկրորդը ժամանակ սպանել էր:


Ահա, ես էլ առաջինից հետո երկրորդի մենակ առաջին սերիան եմ տեսել, մեկ էլ խառը հատվածներ էլի երկրորդ սեզոնից, որ երրորդը հասկանամ: Բայց դե պարզվում ա՝ երրորդը հասկանալու համար պետք ա ոչ միայն առաջին ու երկրորդ սեզոնները տեսած լինես, այլև անգիր հիշես, դրան գումարած էլ տեսած լինես ու անգիր արած լինես նաև Fire Walk With Me-ն ու կարդացած լինես գիրքը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Twin Peaks-ը լրիվ նա լյուբիծելյա սերիալա։ Եթե օբյեկտիվ նայես՝ Ռուֆուսի ասած սովորական soap-ա + Լինչի երազներից որոշ հատվածներ կտրած-կպցրած իրար։ 2-րդ սեզոնի մեջտեղները ես էլ էի ժամանակին հազիվ նայում էնքան ձանձրալի էր։ Բայց անկեղծ ասած 3-րդ սեզոնի որոշ սերիաներից աննկարագրելի հաճույք եմ ստացել՝ Լինչ ձյան սենց լրիվ մնում-մնում կրակում էր, մի քանի անգամ նոստալգիայից փշաքաղվել եմ դաժե։ Էլի արանքում ֆիլլեր սերիաներ կային, բայց դաժե դրանք վերջում Roadhouse-ում ինչ-որ լավ կատարումով ուտվում էին։ Նենց որ մենակ կարամ ասեմ մերսի Լինչին էդ ամեն ինչի համար՝ մենակ ինքը կարար սենց բան նկարեր։

----------

Jarre (30.01.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէ, իրոք անտանելի ա, 6 սերիա ա մնացել, չգիտեմ ոնց մինչև վերջ ձգեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Չէ, իրոք անտանելի ա, 6 սերիա ա մնացել, չգիտեմ ոնց մինչև վերջ ձգեմ


Ես էլ առաջին սեզոնի երկրորդ սերիայից հետո եմ էտ օրին  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես էլ առաջին սեզոնի երկրորդ սերիայից հետո եմ էտ օրին


Պետք ա մի կերպ ձգես, վերջին սերիան տեղը կհանի։ Ուղղակի եթե միանգամից վերջինը նայես, բան չես ջոգի։

----------

Անվերնագիր (01.10.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք ա մի կերպ ձգես, վերջին սերիան տեղը կհանի։ Ուղղակի եթե միանգամից վերջինը նայես, բան չես ջոգի։


Լավ էլ կջոկի։ Նախավերջին ու վերջին սերիաներն ավելի շատ առաջին երկուսի հետ կապ ունեն, քան մնացած սերիաների։

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ իմ համար Թվին Փիքսի առաջին սեզոնն ա ընտիր։ Կատարյալ գործ է։ իմ գնահատականն է 10/10
Երկրորդում շատ եմ հավանում 1, 2, 7 և 22 սերինաները։ Գնահատակնս 8/10
Երրորդը առաջին երկուսից միլիարդ գլուխ լավն ա։ 

Իսկական արվեստի գործ։ Իսկ ութերորդ սերիայից, ի դեպ ուղղակի հավատս չի գալիս որ էս սերիայի մասին չեք գրել, ես ուղղակի ապշած եմ մինչև էսօր։ 

Եթե հավես ու ժամանակ ունեք կարդացեք երկու գիրք որոնք ահագին լիքը բան կասեն էս ֆիլմի մասին։ Այո, սա սերալ չի, սա ՖԻԼՄ է։ Ու ոչ թե մեծատառով Ֆիլմ, այլ լրիվ մեծատառներով ՝ Ֆ Ի Լ Մ ))))

1. Catching the Big Fish
2. Твин Пикс. беседы журналиста Брэда Дьюкса с создателями сериала

Էս գրքերում լիքը հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ են տրվում Թվին Փիքսի մասին։ Իսկ առաջինը շատ հասարակ գրված գիրք է։ Հեղինակը հենց Լինչլն է։ Ու ինքը լրիվ այլ թեմաներ շոշափելուց օրինակներ ա բերում Թվին Փիքսից ու իրա այլ ֆիլմերից ու էնքան հետաքրքիր նյուանսներ ես իմանում։ Անպայման կարդացեք։ Հետաքրքիր ա։

Էս էլ ութերորդ սերիայից մի քանի հատվածներ։










https://youtu.be/wDIlFWOXoJI?t=1m44s

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժառ, էս ութերորդ սերիան տեսածս ամենաախմախ բաներից ա  :Jpit:  Անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու ա շատերին տենց տարել։

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, էս ութերորդ սերիան տեսածս ամենաախմախ բաներից ա  Անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու ա շատերին տենց տարել։


Բյուր, անձամբ իմ համար էս սերիան ամենահզոր մասերից մեկն է մի քանի պատճառներով։ Բայց հիմնական պատճառը դա էդ սերիայի ազդեցությունն է իմ վրա։ Ես Լինչին նայելուց սյուժեի մասին ամենավերջին հերթին եմ մտածում։ Ինձ իրա մեջ ամենաշատը գրավում են հենց էս տիպի կադրերը։ Դրանք ինձ մեծ հաճույք են պատճառում։ Մի օր երբ հանդիպենք կպատեմեմ )))

Իսկ մնացած առումներով. 
- տեխնիկական առումով հզոր գործ է։ Ինչքանով ես գիտեմ սա ստեղծված չի համակարգչային սպէֆեկտներով։
- էս սերիան տալիս է բազմաթիվ հարցերի պատասխաններ ու միևնույն ժամանակ բացում ավելի շատ նոր հարցեր

----------

